# Southern Engineered Grow Chamber's,HATCH Style



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey What's Up????,,,,,,,Welcome To HATCH Land!!!!,,,,,I'll Start With The Front's Of The Chamber's!!!


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, Well Look Inside...:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

And The Tour Continues!!!~~~~:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

And So On!!!~~~~:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

& We Will Continue!!~~:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 5, 2009)

bloody hell thats some set up hatch i take my hat off to you even though ive not got one on to your diy skills.


man i was lost after the 1st couple of pics.


ps how many plants btw and is the grow aero and envirolites as oppossed to hps.

anyways those plants look sweet dude

pkj


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

Bloody Hell......  I think we need a guided tour....

Does that setup do the dishes also?? hehe

Looks Sweet, from what all I could make out.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> bloody hell thats some set up hatch i take my hat off to you even though ive not got one on to your diy skills.
> 
> 
> man i was lost after the 1st couple of pics.
> ...


 
Thank's For Coming By & Hanging Out.

Where Exactly Did You Get Lost??,,Maybe I Can Clear Thing Up For Ya.

Yes, All I Grow Is In Aeroponics, Guess I Need To Load All My Aeroponics Stuff???EH!!!  

If Every Siite Is Full, It's Right At 600 Plants.

I Have Been Manly Just Using The CFL's For Vegging & Clone's, & I Have 1000w. HPS's In Cool-Tube's For Flowering.

Hope That Answers Some ???, For Ya, Feel Free To Ask More, & I Will Get My Aeroponics Stuff Posted.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 5, 2009)

No clarification needed here. That's awesome man!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Bloody Hell...... I think we need a guided tour....
> 
> Does that setup do the dishes also?? hehe
> 
> Looks Sweet, from what all I could make out.


 
Thank You As Well For Coming & Hanging Out..

No, No Dishes, Just Plant's, But That Is A Idea??

& Same Goes For You, If You Need To Know Something Just Ask???

Late`;`Hatch`;`


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> No clarification needed here. That's awesome man!


 
Thank You!!!

They Are Very Functional, Easy To Keep Going, & Very Productive With A Awesome Product!!!!EH!!!!

Happy Smoke'n!!Later`:`Hatch`:`


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm glad this thread came back around it was well worth the look, you got my vote on the engineering, Ive looked at a lot of DIYs and this is by far the best I have seen. :holysheep:


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> I'm glad this thread came back around it was well worth the look, you got my vote on the engineering, Ive looked at a lot of DIYs and this is by far the best I have seen. :holysheep:


 
Thank You, Man Give Me A Hole Minute & I Will Load My Aeroponic Stuff, It Is All DIY!!!EH!!!, That Is The Only Way To Go, You Know Everything Inside & Out.I Think I Have It All Resized? I Just Need To Load It.

`~`Hatch`~`


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

The First Shot's Are The Different Lid's That I Use, Then The Aeroponic Pod's, Then The Aeroponic Mister Bar's That Go Inside The Pod's, & How I Put Them Together. The Last Shot's Are The Mister's In Action, Very Nice Mixer Of Oxygen, Nut.'s & H2O.,, It's A Great Way To Grow!!!

These Pod's Are What I Use For Vegging & Flowering.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 5, 2009)

Here Is What I Have Came Up With For My Clone's, I Call Them Aero-Bubbler's, They Are A Design's I Have Combined From EZ-Cloner's & Bubbler-Cloner's With Aeroponic Technology.
See What You Think, I Make Alot Of Clone's A Year, To Many To Count, But Anyway, I Can Have Root's Showing In Three Day's & Fully Rooted By Six Day's.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 6, 2009)

Here Is Some More On Putting The Mister Bar's Together.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2009)

All VERY Nice!!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 6, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> All VERY Nice!!


 
Thank You, Just Hope It Might Help Any-One Interested In Aeroponics!!!EH!!!`~`Hatch`~`:hubba:


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jan 6, 2009)

I think you should do a tutorial.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 6, 2009)

midgradeindasouth said:
			
		

> I think you should do a tutorial.


 
Hey Thank's For Coming By & Hanging Out!!,, Not To Sure What Else I Would Need To Do For A Tutorial???


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 13, 2009)

good work hatch! looks great. I've finally decided that I am going to go with an aero setup similar to General Hydroponis AeroFlo2 (pictured). I am planning on using 4" PVC pipe spacing out my plants about 8" over 10 feet.

My question is how crazy did your roots get using this method? My concern is the roots filling up the pipe and clogging everything. thanks


----------



## HATCH (Jan 13, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> good work hatch! looks great. I've finally decided that I am going to go with an aero setup similar to General Hydroponis AeroFlo2 (pictured). I am planning on using 4" PVC pipe spacing out my plants about 8" over 10 feet.
> 
> My question is how crazy did your roots get using this method? My concern is the roots filling up the pipe and clogging everything. thanks


 
Hey, Thank's For Coming By & Hanging Out!!

You Have Picked A Awesome System, Just A ?, But What Are Your Plan's, Is This Just Going To Be For Flowering??, If You Veg. Your Plant's For A Long Time, Like Two Or Better Month, Ya, You Could Run Into The Root's Getting To Big, You Will Definitetly Won't The Mister's On The Top Misting Down In The PVC. But With That Said, I Have Just Cut The Root Mass Way Back Without Harming The Plant. So If It Does Become A Problem You Can Just Trim Up The Root's.

Well, Hopefully That Might Help Ya I Bit. Best Of Luck With The New System, If You Have Any More ? Just Hollar, Later`;`Hatch`;`


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 13, 2009)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Hey, Thank's For Coming By & Hanging Out!!
> 
> You Have Picked A Awesome System, Just A ?, But What Are Your Plan's, Is This Just Going To Be For Flowering??, If You Veg. Your Plant's For A Long Time, Like Two Or Better Month, Ya, You Could Run Into The Root's Getting To Big, You Will Definitetly Won't The Mister's On The Top Misting Down In The PVC. But With That Said, I Have Just Cut The Root Mass Way Back Without Harming The Plant. So If It Does Become A Problem You Can Just Trim Up The Root's.
> 
> Well, Hopefully That Might Help Ya I Bit. Best Of Luck With The New System, If You Have Any More ? Just Hollar, Later`;`Hatch`;`



thanks for the reply Hatch. Yes i will be using my system for flowering only. I have a separate room and set up for veg. I also found this web site (http://www.astrogrow.com/photo_gallery.htm) i like the way he has set up his misters from the top. What do you think. Thanks again bro.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 13, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply Hatch. Yes i will be using my system for flowering only. I have a separate room and set up for veg. I also found this web site (http://www.astrogrow.com/photo_gallery.htm) i like the way he has set up his misters from the top. What do you think. Thanks again bro.


 
Ya, That Is A Awesome System, Yes, That Is What I Was Talking About The Mister's Coming From The Top. They Are Both Great System's, Are You Going To Buy??, Of DIY???,, Each Would Be Easy To Make, & Both Will Work Great.:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jan 13, 2009)

Here Is Where I Got Some Of My Idea's When I Was Building My System.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 14, 2009)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Here Is Where I Got Some Of My Idea's When I Was Building My System.



Nice, I like how you decorated the pamphlet :hubba:, nice looking nugs there.

Definitley DIY.

It would be nice if I could use those white hydroponic trays, I think they would fit better in my rooms, but they are so damn bulky the shipping on them is damn near what they trays cost. But its all good, I went to the hardware store today and checked out the PVC pipe I'm gonna get. I like it cause it is white on the outside and black on the inside, so I won't have to do any treatments to it other than drilling holes.

I appreciate all the help buddy.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 14, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> Nice, I like how you decorated the pamphlet :hubba:, nice looking nugs there.
> 
> Definitley DIY.
> 
> ...


 
No Problem At All My Brother Glad To Help, & If You Need Anything Else Just Hollar!!!EH!!!K!!!

Later`;`Hatch`;`:hubba:


----------

